# Fixed to Tracker rate query



## njmc (12 Dec 2010)

Im due to come off 3 year fixed rate in March 2011. Loan offer letter says "5% until 31/03/2011 -ECB + 1.15%". Does this mean I will revert to a tracker mortgage from 01/04/2011??  Thanks..


----------



## NorfBank (13 Dec 2010)

Yes it does.


----------



## njmc (13 Dec 2010)

thank you. Is there a procedure if the bank try and get out of reverting me back to the tracker mortgage?


----------



## NorfBank (13 Dec 2010)

No procedure, just show them your loan offer.


----------



## pink lady (13 Dec 2010)

I am due to come off a 3 year fixed in June 2011 with AIB however it does not say anything in the loan letter about reverting to standard variable or tracker.

I was on a tracker prior to going fixed.  Will I revert to tracker or standard variable?


----------



## VonLinus (13 Dec 2010)

pink lady said:


> I am due to come off a 3 year fixed in June 2011 with AIB however it does not say anything in the loan letter about reverting to standard variable or tracker.
> 
> I was on a tracker prior to going fixed.  Will I revert to tracker or standard variable?



If you don't have anything in writing specifying, then I'd assume you're going on a variable. The bank will suit themselves in the absence of a contract.


----------



## twofor1 (13 Dec 2010)

pink lady said:


> I am due to come off a 3 year fixed in June 2011 with AIB however it does not say anything in the loan letter about reverting to standard variable or tracker.


 
In this case I would think it should revert to what it was originally, a tracker.

Have a look at the case on page 9 in the Dec 2009 Case Studies here;

[broken link removed]


----------



## pink lady (13 Dec 2010)

Thanks a million for your help twofor1.


----------

